# Am I the only one who can't get into Black Metal?



## Stratocaster

I love death, tech death, etc...

But when I hear bands like Mayhem, Burzum etc...I like the guitar work on some of them...But the overall atmosphere/mood I get from listening to Black Metal is something I don't like.

What about you guys?

(Feel free to move this to the music sub-forum...Probably belongs there lol).


----------



## mick7

I like all sorts of metal as well (Doom, Sweedish, Death, Black etc). Although most of my music is mostly metal, I also enjoy other types.


----------



## Gilliangirl

Can you explain to an old person (me) what black metal is? How is it different from *regular* metal?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Gilliangirl said:


> Can you explain to an old person (me) what black metal is? How is it different from *regular* metal?


What sticks out to me is it's darker lyrically and that real guteral style of singing. I couldn't understand word being sang, from the little I've heard. There's probably much more to it but that's what my simple mind observes.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Metal*

I personally can listen to any metal thats out there but what drives me over the cliff is the cookie monster vocals for a lot of it.
If you cant understand the words whats the point?


----------



## zao_89

The only black metal-ish bands I like are Children of Bodom (their oldest stuff) and Cradle of Filth. I find all black metal band's songs sound the same.


----------



## Stratocaster

*The differences...*



GillianGirl said:


> Can you explain to an old person (me) what black metal is? How is it different from *regular* metal?



Oh yea...Trust me guys, I forgot to mention there is a HUGE difference between Death and Black metal.

Get ready for a little lesson lol.

Atleast have the neo-nazi black metal bands that came out of the late 80's, early 90s were racist in some way...But they were worst...Look at this below.









The guy in this picture, (they called him 'Dead') was from the Black Metal band Mayhem...
Often during tours, he would bury his clothes underground for weeks, and then dig them up when he had to go play, because he wanted to smell like 'death'...A famous incident about this was when he found a dead raven in the middle of a 1991 tour, and put it in a bag, and opened it every now and then, taking deep sniffs saying he "needed to smell death".

Dead blew his own brains out in 1993. His suicide note said "Excuse all the blood, cheers!".

After he blew his brains out, band member Euronymous (In the picture below) took pictures of him lying there with his brains lying out, and put it on the cover of an album... Supposedly he ate parts of 'Dead's brains, saying he always wanted to taste flesh. Another thing, people also say that he has pieces of his bandmates skull, that he made a necklace out of.
The picture below is Euronymous.










The next thing that happened in this band, was Varg Vikirnes, who was playing bass for Mayhem at the time...brutally murdered Euronymous (above) with 21 stabwounds...He even described how he did it, saying Euronymous struggled, and he finished him with a brutal wound to his head that through the other side of his head. Below is Varg Virkenes, who has currently been in prison for 14 years, and will be there for a much longer time.









Thats what MOST people would refer to as real black metal...Personally I don't like it...but w/e.

Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Kinda makes Ozzie Osbourne look like Pat Boone.


----------



## Accept2

I put yes, because Black Metal is the name of a great Venom album that came out 25 years ago. Some of the black metal from Scandinavia has some great atmospheric songs, but I dont like the cookie monster crap. Still think the best Black Metal is Venom though, "Lay down your souls to the gods Rock and Roll, Black Metal!"........................


----------



## MaxWedge

Geez and people accuse Buckethead of using a gimmick.


----------



## Robert1950

What the difference between black and death metal,... other than the Scandinavian thing.


----------



## Gilliangirl

Lester B. Flat said:


> Kinda makes Ozzie Osbourne look like Pat Boone.












Stratocaster, with the new information you provided, I feel that I now have enough information to vote, so I did. Altho' I think maybe you should add another category.....
"These people need psychiatric help." :tongue:


----------



## Stratocaster

zao_89 said:


> The only black metal-ish bands I like are Children of Bodom (their oldest stuff) and Cradle of Filth. I find all black metal band's songs sound the same.


CoB is pure death metal with very few black metal influences.


But as to what I can tell...The people in death metal seem to care a little more about the music (my opinion).


And Robert1950, in Black Metal...9/10 times, the members are satanic etc, when in death metal, they just sing about satanic stuff...but they tend to be more normal people in death metal. 

In black metal, they have much raspier vocals (think flowerday mentioned something about this), half the bands from the Northern Europe area are neo-nazis, the guitar work is a little slower etc...Here, look at this Robert.








You'll notice the guitar work is not as heavy as death metal, and those vocals are something you wouldn't hear in death metal..


----------



## Stratocaster

MaxWedge said:


> Geez and people accuse Buckethead of using a gimmick.


Yea! But comon, the people in Mayhem didn't wear a stupid bucket on their head, all they did was kill each other!


Jks lol I love buckethead:rockon2:


----------



## MaxWedge

Ahh, but the chickens. How many chickens died? LOL:tongue:


----------



## Accept2

I remember when metal was metal and there werent 3000 classifications. I prefer that to the whole labeling thing. If only the muppets made a metal movie, Muppets Take Metal and it would have Pete telling Kermit, "Big City Nights, hmm? Live. Work, huh? But. Only metal. Metal is metal. No is amp. Is whammy, huh? Is metal, is thrashing, is banging, is satan. So, metal is metal. Okay?" It would be a new classic...........


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Stratocaster said:


> But as to what I can tell...The people in death metal seem to care a little more about the music (my opinion).


...and that's a _good_ thing (in Martha's opinion) considering they're supposed to be f&^%$#$ musicians.


----------



## PaulS

To me metal was Sabbath and tunes like ironman, there was music there and a vocalist that could actually sing. This newer classes of metal kind of make me wonder where things are going. This is just my opinion maybe some do enjoy ??


----------



## Accept2

Ossie can sing? When did this happen?.....................


----------



## hoser

I don't know how people can take most modern metal seriously. IMO it's like they took the schlockiest, cheesiest parts of 80s metal (image wise) and blew them up to epic proportions. Even Slayer are a parody of themselves.

Death, Black, whatever metal....most of it is shit and takes itself way too seriously. sorry.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Metal*

All these sub genres of metal makes the whole metal scene kind of pretentious
Doesnt it.................its worse than Jazz.


----------



## david henman

...my great grandfather would have hated it.

actually he hated music, period.

None 

-dh


----------



## Lowtones

I prefer music that makes me feel happy. But to each his own.:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Stratocaster

hoser said:


> Death, Black, whatever metal....most of it is shit and takes itself way too seriously. sorry.


No offence hoser...but who are you to judge someones else's music? You just said "most of it is shit".

...

Is that why half of the heavy metal guitarists out there practiced guitar atleast 5 hours a day? Is that why metal is one of the most technical genres of music out there? Because it's shit? 
You've got to realize that what one person may not enjoy, can give another person the best feeling in the world. One mans trash is another mans treasure, so forth.

Would you like me or someone else to say something like...Jazz is full of garbage music with horrible guitarists, or...The blues is the stupidest genre of music ever? Rock is a bunch of old long haired guys with loud guitars?

I can't get into black metal...But not once did I say "most of it is shit anyway"


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I don't like anything that is extreme, generally speaking. 

But as far as music goes, I take things song by song, mood by mood. I'm not saying that I don't like Black Metal, but then again other than the old 'Venom' memories of my youth (which had a bit of a humerous attraction factor to it) I can't name a song that I can remember liking. This might change tomorrow, so I'm not going to paint them all with the same brush.

They do dress a little funny and take the whole image thing a bit far though....

I once played with a guy whose claim to fame was his "inverted scream" - meaning he could scream while inhaling. I bet that would have worked well for the whole Black Metal genre, as it used to scare all of the girls away.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Hey Stratocaster,

This is off topic as it is regarding your signature: (Sorry Everyone Else)

I have heard everyone in there but Dimebag Daryl, who I understand was quite the charachter. I know he was in Pantera and that he is now dead, but other than that I was under the impression that he was a not a lead player. I see allot of guitars branded as his signature series and wondered if you could tell me what a few choice tunes so I can see what He was all about.

You can PM me or start a new thread (which I probably should have done myself).

Thanks.


----------



## Stratocaster

Hamm Guitars said:


> Hey Stratocaster,
> 
> This is off topic as it is regarding your signature: (Sorry Everyone Else)
> 
> I have heard everyone in there but Dimebag Daryl, who I understand was quite the charachter. I know he was in Pantera and that he is now dead, but other than that I was under the impression that he was a not a lead player. I see allot of guitars branded as his signature series and wondered if you could tell me what a few choice tunes so I can see what He was all about.
> 
> You can PM me or start a new thread (which I probably should have done myself).
> 
> Thanks.


Sure Hamm, check your PM's now. Hope I helped!


----------



## hoser

Stratocaster said:


> No offence hoser...but who are you to judge someones else's music? You just said "most of it is shit".
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that why half of the heavy metal guitarists out there practiced guitar atleast 5 hours a day? Is that why metal is one of the most technical genres of music out there? Because it's shit?
> You've got to realize that what one person may not enjoy, can give another person the best feeling in the world. One mans trash is another mans treasure, so forth.
> 
> Would you like me or someone else to say something like...Jazz is full of garbage music with horrible guitarists, or...The blues is the stupidest genre of music ever? Rock is a bunch of old long haired guys with loud guitars?
> 
> I can't get into black metal...But not once did I say "most of it is shit anyway"


I'm just a guy who's listened to enough of it to have an opinion.
Musically some of it is marginally ok (I'm talking about Black Metal and Death Metal here), but in terms of vocals, image and its seriousness, it's garbage. Ever see "Metal: a Headbanger's Journey"? Watch the part where he interviews Mayhem...I almost felt embarrassed for those guys. They come off as immature, moronic neanderthals.

Technique doesn't equal good music...more times than not it equals music that only a marginalized group can stand to listen to(i.e. shred).
I don't care if someone doesn't like the music I do. Neither should you, or anyone else.


----------



## Accept2

"Beer and interviews? Not a good combination."
Of course the Decline of the Western Civilization Parts I and II showed us that kind of behaviour isnt limited to death metal. Part I was just scary.............


----------



## Stratocaster

*It's not my fault you guys don't like fluffy little kitties...*


----------



## david henman

...when i was growing up in the 50s, the standard comment on the music i loved was: "that's not music, that's just noise."

i vowed, from that moment forward, to always keep an open mind.

-dh


----------



## Stratocaster

Exactly...100 points to David for giving death/black metal a try 



On a side note, it seems I have become an Ultimate Guitar Lord!


----------



## david henman

Stratocaster said:


> Exactly...100 points to David for giving death/black metal a try
> On a side note, it seems I have become an Ultimate Guitar Lord!



...its just a phase. enjoy it while you can. i've been "upgraded" to _beyond old_.

-dh


----------



## hoser

Accept2 said:


> "Beer and interviews? Not a good combination."
> Of course the Decline of the Western Civilization Parts I and II showed us that kind of behaviour isnt limited to death metal. Part I was just scary.............


Indeed. Watching the Chris Holmes scene in Decline II was painfully sad.


----------



## Bevo

No one really answered what Black metal is....Let me try..Coles notes version.

Death metal is considered music that is related to death and the proccess of bringing death. 
Lyric...6 Feet Under..Your skin turns blue you breathe your last breath..rotting in the crypt is your next step...I left out the knife part but you get the idea.
Check out youtube Six feet under TNT..the AC/DC version. This way you understand what they say.
These guys are Groove death just to mess you up a bit more...Nice blood tipped Jackson "V" of course

Black Metal is music related to religion or anti religion to be specific. You will find your Satanist in this group..If you want a good story Google "Gorogoth" a very interesting read... WACKO...
Lyric...Slayer..I keep your bible in a pool of blood so none of its lies will affect me.
A nice easy listening Black band is Cradle of Filth, check out Nymphetamine on youtube..even if you hate the music check it out, the singing is great, you have Dani Filth singing and he is balanced out by this angelic girl singing along with him..so good it still gives me the bumps!! Beauty and the beast.. PRS guitars by the way..

With both groups you get it mellow to extremly heavy and dark just as you would other forms of music. Some black metal songs scare me, Devil Driver has a song that is very catchy..When I read the Satanic Bible I found it was actualy a prayer to Satan.. still creeps me out...I read the bible out of curiosity..not creepy at all.

Take all the music for entertainment..Kerry King from Slayer summed it up the best.. Quote..we write the music just to piss people off.. Tom Araya the lead singer is a very Religious Catholic person...

There you go...let me know if you have a question or want a couple of cool bands to check out..
Bev


----------



## CocoTone

I like all kinds of music, as long as it is good, and has something to say that moves me. I have not heard anything in the metal genre that does that.


CT.


----------



## Bevo

Another thought along your line of thinking.

Try to look beyond the music style and look at the talent, some of the riffs, techniques, use of instruments, are incredable..See Dragon force, Dave Mustain, Lamb of God..etc 
youtube Children Of Bodem doing Vivaldi, who knew a guitar could sound like a Violin...Very cool!!

Some of the stuff they do with the guitar will one day be mainstream. Because these guys refuse to play with others they feel free to make up stuff no one has thought of. Look at Trivium, a couple of young guys totaly pushing the envelope..who knows what they will do next... I am totaly jazzed to see what!!

I personaly hate Rap but the other day my son was playing some 50 Cent and damn if the beat got to me...didn't tell him of course...kinda snuck it on my Ipod..shhhhhh
Bev


----------



## dufe32

Now that's a pretty funny story! I mean, come on, who's gonna believe all that crap about
the-guy-who-blew-his-brains-out-and-then-his-friend-takes-a-picture-of-his-brains-lying-out-and-makes-an-album-cover-with-it. The guy who imagined that story should go to Hollywood so they can make a cheap horror movie out of this story! Death metal belongs to the 80's, with Venom, Slayer and other weird bands. Anyone remembers Raven? The drummer was playing drums with a hockey helmet on his head!!

Sorry for those who enjoy that stuff but for me, if I want to see horror, I go out and rent some DVD's. Death metal was more noise than music. Also, why do people are putting a label to music? We got death, black, speed, thrash and heavy metal. Why not green or pink metal? Green would suit those who care for environment and pink would suit those girly rockers...

:rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster

dufe32 said:


> Now that's a pretty funny story! I mean, come on, who's gonna believe all that crap about
> the-guy-who-blew-his-brains-out-and-then-his-friend-takes-a-picture-of-his-brains-lying-out-and-makes-an-album-cover-with-it. The guy who imagined that story should go to Hollywood so they can make a cheap horror movie out of this story! Death metal belongs to the 80's, with Venom, Slayer and other weird bands. Anyone remembers Raven? The drummer was playing drums with a hockey helmet on his head!!
> 
> Sorry for those who enjoy that stuff but for me, if I want to see horror, I go out and rent some DVD's. Death metal was more noise than music. Also, why do people are putting a label to music? We got death, black, speed, thrash and heavy metal. Why not green or pink metal? Green would suit those who care for environment and pink would suit those girly rockers...
> 
> :rockon:


I thought green metal was stoner metal!


----------



## Michelle

Stratocaster said:


> I thought green metal was stoner metal!


ah-hahaha, that's funny Strato.

I do like some metal, preferably older heavy stuff, never listened to black or death except I guess you could classify Black Sabbath's "Hand of Doom", "Electric Funeral", "War Pigs", etc as death in the sense that it deals with death, even Alic Cooper's "Black Juju". And I love to play some of that stuff better than, oh no!, I have to play "Sweet Home....." on fri! Somehow a black Stiletto-5 just doesn't seem to go with that.

Mich


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I just can't get into metal either. Some songs I like, but as a genre, I just can't do it. Weird thing is I'm totally a rock guy. My favourite band is Danko Jones! But... metal... meh. I've tried to like it, but just don't feel it.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne

My son is into metal, not sure which one it is though, I can't never really tell the difference between all those labels, it's all the same to me.
I do like some stuff I hear whenever he's around to let me hear some. (that's the only time I hear any metal)
I just can't get that cookie monster singing though. If it wasn't for that I'd be able to appreciate it more.

But I do like a lot this gothic style where you have a girl singing opera like, kinda like Evanescence,
I can appreciate the guitar work in all metal style.
I just can't comprehend how one can have this physical habileties to go that fast on a guitar and to do those hyper fast runs.
It sure is way far from my own capabileties.


----------



## gampersnaz

*Yeah...*

I LOVE Black Metal its a Very enjoyable genre....its just like any music ya like it or Not......I was in a Black Metal Band for bout 8 months as there bassist....Best time Ever...then the band fell apart lol ohwell
anyway black metal ,death,grindcore,power metal etc etc are great!! :rockon2: 

If your interested in learning more about ANY form of Metal just PM me ied be glad to help ^_^ :rockon2:


----------



## Bevo

Have a cool new find..Melesch...they are out of Isreal, check it out. Popoff and a few others are giving it rave reviews including myself.

Bev


----------



## zao_89

Stratocaster said:


> Dead blew his own brains out in 1993. His suicide note said "Excuse all the blood, cheers!".
> 
> After he blew his brains out, band member Euronymous (In the picture below) took pictures of him lying there with his brains lying out, and put it on the cover of an album...


----------



## violation

True story... Mayhem guys are ****ing crazy. They made necklaces from pieces of the vocalists skull.  

Black metal is OK... not something I can listen to for long periods of time though.


----------



## Stratocaster

PRETTY NICE PIC.


----------



## SinCron

Id say you're very strange. I dont really like Death Metal all that much because it's all growls and grunts. Black Metal has so much more variety. Give Enslaved a try. You should like them.


----------



## GuitaristZ

that music is just plain queer....


----------



## SinCron

Hey hey now. Watch the language.


----------



## Stratocaster

Yea, since I've made this thread like, last year or whenever it was, I've gotten to like/appreciate black metal.


----------



## zinga

*death*

I like every aspect of music, i think metal all shades has something to offer, the same as blues, pop, jazz ect ect ect, with out the branches of music where will you go.I would like to know if anyone has sat at night by a pond with there instrment of choice and pick out the song's of frogs singing do'nt laugh till u try it you will be surprise.evilGuitar:


----------



## Robert1950

I think everybody needs a primer on Death metal:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html


----------



## devnulljp

Stratocaster said:


> Oh yea...Trust me guys, I forgot to mention there is a HUGE difference between Death and Black metal.
> 
> Get ready for a little lesson lol....


Sounds like a bunch of wankers to me, sorry.

FWIW, I remember the kinda origins of all this stuff -- anyone remember an English band called Venom (in fact, wasn't that the name of their album?)? They were a bunch of unemployed Geordie pipefitters who renamed themselves after characters from the book of revelation and did the whole WoooAAARGGHHahhaHAHAHghgh SATAN thing. Dreadful. But they had a sense of humour about it unlike Mr. deadcrow sniffing guy and pals.

Talking of humour, anyone else remember Lawnmower Death?

You need a third option: "No, I just think it's crap."


----------



## Milkman

There's not much in Metal music in general that appeals to me.

I like "heavy" but don't really dig "silly". Frankly even Metallica makes me laugh with all the menacing and self serious posturing and facial expressions, and the music is about the same. C'mon Lars, don't worry, be happy, LOL.

As for sniffing dead ravens and wearing dead bandmates bones as necklaces, yeah that's music. Ah well, boys will be boys.


----------



## Starbuck

For those who wish to educate themselves onthe subject I highly recommend the movie "Metal a Headbangers Journey" it's very entertaining and you will learn lots about ALL kinds of metal including death metal. It traces the evolution of the origins of metal all the way through.... Here's the trailer. :rockon2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBACFAGokA


----------



## Mooh

I can't get into it and don't want to. On the surface, it doesn't appeal to me. That's probably typical of my age and background; it's not a judgement. There are enough styles these days that most anyone can find music they like and not feel they have to get into a style for any reason. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratocaster

Okay, WHO BUMPED THE ONE YEAR OLD THREAD !


----------



## Edutainment

rippinglickfest said:


> I personally can listen to any metal thats out there but what drives me over the cliff is the cookie monster vocals for a lot of it.
> If you cant understand the words whats the point?


There we go. That's the perfect description for it. I don't generally listen to metal, but I don't always mind it. But I don't like that weird throaty cookie monster thing.


----------



## greco

Stratocaster said:


> Okay, WHO BUMPED THE ONE YEAR OLD THREAD !


"Not I" said the cookie monster.


----------



## zontar

"Metal" has almost become a meaningless term, music-wise.
It's used of so many styles--including songs & artists that have no business being called metal.
For my tastes--I'd prefer the stuff that was called "Heavy Metal"--the classic stuff--and more recent stuff like it.
And I've been a fan of many bands that play heavy metal--but not exclusively.

Perhaps that's one of my problems with some of the smaller niches of metal--no variety--at least not to the uninitiated. They appeal to a small group of people--and that's okay. A lot of the stuff that appeals to a wide range of people I can't stand either. So put me down more as blues & rock--and then throw in stuff that grew out of that. (Then add a few other genres too.)

As for black metal? Not to my taste. I like stuff that sounds like noise to many--but I like to be able to be able to understand what I'm listening to.

*But then music is very personal*--and like finding the right guitar, music has to speak to you. Different stuff speak to different people and different stuff speaks to you differently at different points in your life.


----------



## aC2rs

I voted no - though in fact it doesn't scare me - it's just not my thing


----------



## hoser

devnulljp said:


> Sounds like a bunch of wankers to me, sorry.
> 
> FWIW, I remember the kinda origins of all this stuff -- anyone remember an English band called Venom (in fact, wasn't that the name of their album?)? They were a bunch of unemployed Geordie pipefitters who renamed themselves after characters from the book of revelation and did the whole WoooAAARGGHHahhaHAHAHghgh SATAN thing. Dreadful. But they had a sense of humour about it unlike Mr. deadcrow sniffing guy and pals.
> 
> Talking of humour, anyone else remember Lawnmower Death?
> 
> You need a third option: "No, I just think it's crap."


Venom were pretty cool in a silly horror movie kind of way. They don't take themselves too seriously either. Something that's really missing from modern metal.


----------



## Budda

from the metal shows i've been to, the modern guys dont take themselves too seriously either.

is Dimmu Borgir Black metal? i think they are.

I love the music, i dont like the vocals.

im not a big fan of black metal, but i do like most types i've heard.

if you want instrumental metal w/ some serious melody lines going on, check out www.myspace.com/enditol


----------



## fraser

its good for a laugh to look at the pictures, but like milkman said, all the scowling n stuff looks really stupid. nice for the kids i guess- when i was a kid staring at sabbath albums, ozzy wasnt scowling- he just looked stoned- but they looked cool. everything since has been attention grabbing posturing, ozzy included.
black metal, death metal watever, its all unlistenable tripe to me-
but thanks to this thread, when im having a real messy bad day at work, i yell- fukk!- this is as much fun as a norwegian heavy metal band!
countless subgenres are stupid and really an immature solution after all these years.


----------



## Robert1950

I've been listening to this internet radio station called HeadCaseRadio. It literally plays everthing from classical to death metal. The first song I heard on this station was 'Peguins in Bondage' by Frank Zappa. So far I've heard three death metal cuts (the vocals give it away - if you can call it vocals). I did a search on a group called Necrodemon for the hell of it. Their sub-genre is described as,......... "MELODIC DEATH METAL"

Okay,... uh,... yeah.


----------



## F.M.G.

They scare me


----------



## NB-SK

Gilliangirl said:


> Can you explain to an old person (me) what black metal is? How is it different from *regular* metal?


I could link to a very informative and long winded Wiki article...But I'll spare you: 

Imagine Cookie Monster singing in a band obsessed with sounding heavier than Metallica.


----------



## Milkman

NB-SK said:


> I could link to a very informative and long winded Wiki article...But I'll spare you:
> 
> Imagine Cookie Monster singing in a band obsessed with sounding heavier than Metallica.


But without the whimsical lilt in his voice. Maybe a very angry cookie monster?


----------



## Starbuck

Well it sounds something like this.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ot2dfXogP-Y

Nasty stuff, how can they even call it singing????


----------



## NB-SK

Starbuck said:


> Well it sounds something like this.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ot2dfXogP-Y
> 
> Nasty stuff, how can they even call it singing????



I was digging the song up until the guy started...singing?


It's music designed to piss off parents.


----------



## Starbuck

LOL! While I do like heavy, stuff like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23eZMdixAuk

Or even

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23eZMdixAuk

I would call these heavy, but that Cannibal Corpse and their ilk are a bit much for me...


----------



## jfk911

i voted no, but seeing as my band is starting to play at some hardcore shows and i guess the band that we get along with the best is a tech metal band. im starting to appreciate it more not so much the death black or thrash but every once in awhile ill give it a listen


----------



## Milkman

Starbuck said:


> LOL! While I do like heavy, stuff like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23eZMdixAuk
> 
> Or even
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23eZMdixAuk
> 
> I would call these heavy, but that Cannibal Corpse and their ilk are a bit much for me...


Hmmm, the second one sounded _a lot_ like the first one. Even worse than Nckelback.


----------



## Robert1950

Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC964f6RqK8&feature=related


----------



## jfk911

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, the second one sounded _a lot_ like the first one. Even worse than Nckelback.



their the same song comparing A perfect circle to Nickleback inst very nice  to each their own though but i happen to like APC and Tool so i may be biased


This is a band i listen to evryonce in awhile but its on the heavier side of the music i listen to 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX2PfZJjUNU


----------



## mahavinash

I tried liking black metal back in college ( my room mate was a fan) but couldnt mostly because the tapes (yes,tapes as in cassettes,it was quite some time back) always sounded very muddy and underproduced. Once we reached the modern age of MP3s , they still sounded muddy and underproduced so I continued to dislike em. Yeah , sometimes the rhythms can get you but as soon as the banshee starts singing , its all over :smile: and they rarely have guitar leads in 'em.

But yes, thats just me.

Infact , as with any thing/genre/person who/which take(s) themselves so seriously , they get easily mocked , following are the unforgettable ones that I have come across (no offence meant to any one) :

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZmh2eo8g4

Yes, the top ten pics 

2) http://www.black-metal.webb.se/
top 100 pics I guess..

etc !


----------



## Stratocaster




----------



## Starbuck

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, the second one sounded _a lot_ like the first one. Even worse than Nckelback.


Ooops My Bad, I meant to post a song by Disturbed... And yeah I would NOT compare APC to Nickleback. Not to bash Nicklback, but it's so cookie cutter..blech. Give me Metallica ANY day over most of the dreck on the radio these days. Who cares about the posturing? I don't want to LOOK at them.


----------



## hoser

Metallica hasn't done anything worth listening to in 20 years.


----------



## Milkman

Starbuck said:


> Ooops My Bad, I meant to post a song by Disturbed... And yeah I would NOT compare APC to Nickleback. Not to bash Nicklback, but it's so cookie cutter..blech. Give me Metallica ANY day over most of the dreck on the radio these days. Who cares about the posturing? I don't want to LOOK at them.


Neither would I, but when both clips were identical songs they WERE even worse than Nickelback at least in terms of every song sounding the same. I was just pulling your leg.:wave:

To tell the truth I'm not a fan of either band (Metalica or Nickelback).

But hey, taste is a personal thing after all.


----------



## Ripper

dufe32 said:


> Why not green or pink metal? Green would suit those who care for environment and pink would suit those girly rockers...
> 
> :rockon:



There is a green metal. It was coined in the 80's the heavy metal scene coming out of Ireland. I beleive there is even a compelation cd out title Green Metal or something like that, highlighting some of the Irish heavy metal bands.


----------



## Starbuck

Milkman said:


> But hey, taste is a personal thing after all.


No kidding and I freely admit that mine can be a little wonky at times... I meant to post this one.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=70DHc7_BYZM


----------



## Guest

hoser said:


> Metallica hasn't done anything worth listening to in 20 years.


Same here. The video era did it for me (justice).

King Diamond (merciful fate) covered a wide range
that grabbed me by the booboo.
:rockon:


----------



## Starbuck

laristotle said:


> Same here. The video era did it for me (justice).
> 
> King Diamond (merciful fate) covered a wide range
> that grabbed me by the booboo.
> :rockon:


Yeah I know but Sanitarium and Master of Puppets just get me going! Still sounds great to me..


----------



## Guest

Like 'em too. Ahhh... the Cliff Burton days.


----------



## hoser

laristotle said:


> Same here. The video era did it for me (justice).
> 
> King Diamond (merciful fate) covered a wide range
> that grabbed me by the booboo.
> :rockon:


Yep, Justice is about where they lost me too. Some good songs on there, but after that...Black Album and all that shit just didn't connect with me. Mercyful Fate had some cool songs. King Diamond is funny as hell.


----------



## moonlington

the only black metal worth listening to is wolves in the throne room.


----------



## mahavinash

Well if you guys think Black/Deth metal is not worth listening to , you obviously have not seen this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2PzagXsD0Y&feature=related :bow:


----------



## NB-SK

mahavinash said:


> I tried liking black metal back in college ( my room mate was a fan) but couldnt mostly because the tapes (yes,tapes as in cassettes,it was quite some time back) always sounded very muddy and underproduced. Once we reached the modern age of MP3s , they still sounded muddy and underproduced so I continued to dislike em. Yeah , sometimes the rhythms can get you but as soon as the banshee starts singing , its all over :smile: and they rarely have guitar leads in 'em.
> 
> But yes, thats just me.
> 
> Infact , as with any thing/genre/person who/which take(s) themselves so seriously , they get easily mocked , following are the unforgettable ones that I have come across (no offence meant to any one) :
> 
> 1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZmh2eo8g4
> 
> Yes, the top ten pics
> 
> 2) http://www.black-metal.webb.se/
> top 100 pics I guess..
> 
> etc !


Yeah, and how does a rocker know he's overdoing something? When Alice Cooper says he's so 'Spinal Tap'.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=1XE4Cv5tBlg


----------



## Guest

Here's an interesting explanation of metal. 
Warning: incredibly foul language, funny though.


----------



## Robert1950

I posted this clip in this thread over a year ago, but what the hell, it's worth another view - helps you understand death metal a bit more. Wish there was one on black metal too:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail141.html


----------



## zjq426

Overall Im not a black metal guy and and far from being TRVE. (I sometimes listen to Dimmu Borgir:smile
Im not even into CVLT stuff but I'll say this

:rockon2:MAYHEM and IMMORTAL RULES!!!:rockon2:


----------



## Hypno Toad

I can't get into _any_ metal, so I know how you feel


----------



## Starbuck

Hypno Toad said:


> I can't get into _any_ metal, so I know how you feel


LOL! I like this kind of metal lately. I guess the purests likely would not even call this metal.

[youtube=Option]Ir6nn9t7Fpc[/youtube]

[youtube=Option]i9IixYR_p-4[/youtube]

Not so much the cookie Moster vox, but I really like the guitars and drums...


----------



## cheezyridr

i am sooo lame. i voted AND made it all the way to page 6 before i realized how old this thread is. 

well, now that i'm here, my 2 cents:

i remember when they called judas priest and iron maiden and scorpions metal. there actually is 1 king diamond album i like, and one from merciful fate. i don't even know what that stuff is called these days.


----------



## Andy

Sorry, I like my music to have some dynamics. The heaviest bands I listen to are Alexisonfire and Tool -- neither are brutal by any stretch of the imagination, but their use of melody and dynamics gives the music more impact than sheer force, IMO.

Alexisonfire - Boiled Frogs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgkMlEn8L2E

Tool - Pushit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckMM0GPutfo


----------



## Diablo

I like the way all these bands use the same illegible uber gothic font for their logo's. Theres 5 or 6 here that I have no idea what they say:


----------



## bagpipe

laristotle said:


> Here's an interesting explanation of metal.
> Warning: incredibly foul language, funny though.


Man, that was freakin awesome! I dont listen to metal but that video was the shiznit!


----------



## Sneaky

Stratocaster said:


> Oh yea...Trust me guys, I forgot to mention there is a HUGE difference between Death and Black metal.
> 
> Get ready for a little lesson lol.
> 
> Atleast have the neo-nazi black metal bands that came out of the late 80's, early 90s were racist in some way...But they were worst...Look at this below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in this picture, (they called him 'Dead') was from the Black Metal band Mayhem...
> Often during tours, he would bury his clothes underground for weeks, and then dig them up when he had to go play, because he wanted to smell like 'death'...A famous incident about this was when he found a dead raven in the middle of a 1991 tour, and put it in a bag, and opened it every now and then, taking deep sniffs saying he "needed to smell death".
> 
> Dead blew his own brains out in 1993. His suicide note said "Excuse all the blood, cheers!".
> 
> After he blew his brains out, band member Euronymous (In the picture below) took pictures of him lying there with his brains lying out, and put it on the cover of an album... Supposedly he ate parts of 'Dead's brains, saying he always wanted to taste flesh. Another thing, people also say that he has pieces of his bandmates skull, that he made a necklace out of.
> The picture below is Euronymous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next thing that happened in this band, was Varg Vikirnes, who was playing bass for Mayhem at the time...brutally murdered Euronymous (above) with 21 stabwounds...He even described how he did it, saying Euronymous struggled, and he finished him with a brutal wound to his head that through the other side of his head. Below is Varg Virkenes, who has currently been in prison for 14 years, and will be there for a much longer time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what MOST people would refer to as real black metal...Personally I don't like it...but w/e.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it!



So, I guess a reunion tour is pretty much out of the question then.


----------

